# waiting in a batch file



## dallasfreak (Jul 14, 2000)

i'm trying to find a dos command that will cause the program to wait for 10 seconds in between two commands. I don't want it to ask for any type of input, just wait. any suggestions?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

No such animal.

There used to be lots of third party utilities out there, that let you add new commands to batch files.

But built into DOS? Nope.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
LarryCore begs for money


----------



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

(I am not sure, but...







)
In your DOS folder you should find the pause program. You can just add the word "PAUSE" on a line and the batch process will halt until you 'press a key'. I also believe that you can tell that program how long to wait. Type "PAUSE /?" on the command line and you should find the switches for that operation. Also, you should browse the files in the DOS folder. One of the programs might be what you are looking for. I hope this helps.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Pause waits for a key to be pressed - it is not time delayed or anything like that, unfortunately.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
LarryCore begs for money


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Dallasfreak,

The DOS command "choice" is what you want. Use the command with the following switches:

choice /T:Y,10 /N

That will give you your 10 second count. The /N switch does not display the options prompt at the end of the string that you would ordinarily get. You can type "choice /?" to get the complete help file for choice.

Choice is not included with Win2K, but can be called from a network directory or copied to a directory in the path of any Win2K PC from a DOS 6.22 and up (Win9x) machine and it will work fine. 

Hope that helps.

mole


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, you learn something new every day!

When was that added in? 6.22? I don't remember ever seeing it.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
LarryCore begs for money


----------

